# Food quantity help needed



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm helping with food for a memorial gathering. The menu is sipping soup, likely butternut squash or carrot ginger, and finger sandwiches, three types, one of which is vegetarian. There will also be a couple large fruit trays

Currently there are 65 guests. How much soup and how many sandwiches to make?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm not sure what you mean by sipping soup but if you have a liquid volume measurement of your soup portion size I would just multiple that by your head count to get a ball park of your total volume needed. As fast as the sandwiches, some of it would depend on the types. Like say you have turkey, ham and veggie. Depending on the crowd, you may do a higher ratio of turkey, than ham, then finally veggie. I wouldn't do equal parts for all. If the sandwiches are going to be the main item for the meal basically I would make sure to have at least one per person but I personally would prep more than that, especially of they are finger sandwiches. You would have to consider how many each person would eat and factor in how long the event will be running.


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

In the absence of a precise table; 
calculates the volume of a cup of soup, 
calculates the average weight of a sandwich 
and the dessert. 
If in total you arrive at 400g (0.88lb) per person 
you are in the lines.
good luck


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

"I'm not sure what you mean by sipping soup"

Sorry, it's a term they were using, i googled it quickly, and it appeared to be a thing.

We are thinking a broth or pureed soup with no chunks so that it can be sipped from a cup rather than eaten with a spoon.

The sandwiches will be cucumber, roast beef and munster, and sprouts and cream cheese. (It's changed since my first post) The event will be about 2 hours.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

The sipping soup idea can be an excellent idea. However, I would caution against using puree'd soups like butternut squash. Light, flavorful broths tend to be crowd pleasers.

Here is a great recipe that found a couple years ago for "Chicken Tea". Credit goes to Chef David Vandenabeele for this recipe. I've used it a few times for private parties and formal gatherings with excellent results.

*1.*_ Place 6½ pounds chicken wings in an 8-quart lidded stock pot and cover with water. Cover with lid and bring to a simmer over high heat, 20 minutes. Skim fat and impurities from surface. Decrease heat to medium and cook, uncovered, skimming occasionally, until flavors develop, 2 hours. Strain and discard chicken. Let broth cool to room temperature, about 45 minutes.

*2.* Use poultry sheers or a cleaver to finely chop remaining wings. In a bowl, mix chopped wings with ginger, garlic, kecap manis, ginseng and egg whites. Whisk mixture into broth, place broth back on stove over medium heat and let simmer until egg whites float to surface, creating a raft, 15 minutes. Poke a small hole in egg-white raft to allow steam to escape and simmer gently, uncovered, until broth is crystal clear, 45 minutes. Strain broth through muslin or cheesecloth, then return to a clean pot and simmer over medium heat until reduced by ¼, 20-25 minutes. Add goji berries, season with salt and serve warm.

Cheers! _


----------



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

Yo 


sgsvirgil said:


> The sipping soup idea can be an excellent idea. However, I would caution against using puree'd soups like butternut squash. Light, flavorful broths tend to be crowd pleasers.
> 
> Here is a great recipe that found a couple years ago for "Chicken Tea". Credit goes to Chef David Vandenabeele for this recipe. I've used it a few times for private parties and formal gatherings with excellent results.
> 
> ...


This sounds FIRE🔥🔥👨‍🚒


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Well I'm not sure what "sounds FIRE" really means bit it does sound excellent and we are planning to make it. Thanks sgsvirgil!

We are planning to make 85 sandwiches cut into quarters and 65 6oz. servings of soup. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

hank said:


> Well I'm not sure what "sounds FIRE" really means bit it does sound excellent and we are planning to make it. Thanks sgsvirgil!
> 
> We are planning to make 85 sandwiches cut into quarters and 65 6oz. servings of soup.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


Any time. I hope your gathering is a grand success! Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

hank said:


> Well I'm not sure what "sounds FIRE" really means bit it does sound excellent and we are planning to make it. Thanks sgsvirgil!
> 
> We are planning to make 85 sandwiches cut into quarters and 65 6oz. servings of soup.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


Something that is really good, amazing, crazy(in a good way)
"That song is straight fire"


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Finger sandwhiches always seem to go faster than we figger, especially at meal times and especially with a light soup. Youre providing 3 types, most people want to try all 3 and 2 of one they like. 
Fingers are usually half sandwhiches, so thats 1.5 to 2 full sands per person or 3 to 4 halves. 
If its lunch hour thats about right. After 5:00 pm, depends on the crowd, ages etc. 
Always an educated guess with catering anyways.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

If you are currently guesstimating 65, prepare enough for 85 so you aren't caught short. At emotional times, it's hard to predict the size of the crowd; more people might arrive at the memorial to pay their respects if the deceased was a well known community member.

If the weather is cool/cold, have more soup at the ready; what are the plans for beverages?


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

sgsvirgil said:


> Any time. I hope your gathering is a grand success! Please let us know how it goes.


We pulled it off nicely. I was keeping on top of everything during service and the sandwiches were finished off right near the end and we had maybe 2 quarts of leftover soup. The one thing we had way too much of was desert. Silly healthy California people. We easily passed that off to the 20something crowd after the event. (We were also way long on beverages but no biggie there.). Thanks everyone for your suggestions. This really is a great online community.


----------

